# reet



## Chiapas

Conversatie tussen twee tieners. De ene is bezig over een lijst namen uit een videogame die de andere niet kent.
"Je hebt Pvp en ook PvE, en RP en RP-Pvp ... Hé, zal ik jou die *reet* sms'en?" gaapte hij.
Wat betekent hier "reet"?

Bedankt!


----------



## Jogou

vreemde opmerking, misschien typisch taalgebruik voor jeugd.... maar "reet" is oud-nederlands voor "smalle opening" en wordt meestal gebruikt om iemands achterste aan te duiden ("culo" in het italiaans)

in deze context is het me echter niet helemaal duidelijk

jogou


----------



## Chiapas

Dat dacht ik ook, maar hier past het niet...
Ik heb ook gedacht aan een mogelijk print-fout...
Ik ben al 40, en niet meer zo up-to-date met de jeugd-jargon


----------



## Kworb

Heb je nog iets meer context?

Het lijkt te gaan over World Of Warcraft, en onderdeel daarvan zijn "raids", maar ook het sms'en van een "raid" heeft weinig betekenis, zeker tegen iemand die het spel niet kent.


----------



## Chiapas

Ja, het gaat indeerdaad over Word of Warcraft


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik zou zeggen dat het om een foto gaat.


----------



## bibibiben

Of misschien gaat het om het fonetisch geschreven 'rate'? In World of Warcraft heb je 'drop rates' en 'fire rates'. En op veel WoW-fora hebben posters het over hun 'rate' of 'personal rate'. Waarschijnlijk hangt het daarmee samen? Ik ben geen Wow-speler, dus ik doe maar 'n gooi ...


----------



## CapeGrysbok

Het zou ook een zéér vulgaire benaming voor een meisje kunnen zijn, cf. "Ik zal jou die kut leren kennen".


----------

